# multiple tuners



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

In Australia,can we buy any DVRS/PVRS or TV's with multiple tuners.(more than 2)
I would really like to have the ability to record more than just 2 channels.
I have a setup that allows me to also record a 3rd channel on my LG Recorder while watching a 4th one,and I still find that occasionally I will miss out on recording something if it is on at the same time.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Is this just a comment or do you have a question about this?

The Current TiVo HD can only record 2 stations at once. Since the TiVo has 2 tuners, most of us suspect that the TiVo should be able to at least record other streams from the same multiplex eg be able to record 7 & 72 using only 1 tuner. Hybrid have to pay TiVo Inc for all software development. They do not appear to consider this an issue as it is easily solved by buying another TiVo. 

Peter.


----------



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

Whilst it seems theoretically possible to do, I don't think the series 3 hardware had the power under the hood to do this with both tuners at the same time (recording 2 or 3 streams per tuner). If we see Series 4 based hardware in the future, we would probably have a better chance at seeing this feature developed, especially as the TV networks prep launching their 3rd channels...


----------

